# Align



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have just ended my second week on align and so far i have had a lot of small loose bowls but no D and a lil bit of C. Im wondering how eveyone else on it is doing. How have you been on align?


----------



## bones20 (Jan 17, 2008)

I tried it for a week or so. I didnt find it that useful. I even tried Primadophilus reuteri and it made things worse. Please dont ever try that probiotics.Lately i have been on ProBio Inulin free recomended by Talissa. It seems real good a tad expensive though. And before that I used to use Vitamin Shoppe - Ultimate 10 Probiotics. that worked just fine. Out of all these, Pro Bio Inulin seems to be the best. It takes 2-3 days to kick start. It has reduced pain/bloating. Stools are better formed.Regards,Raj


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Beanie, That's definitely an improvement. You might want to experiment on the amount you're taking to see if you can get better results. In your specific case, maybe increase the dose just a tiny little bit to see if you can get it firm up a little more. But always remember to gradually increase dosage by tiny bits so that you won't shock your system.Raj -- it generally takes 14 takes give and take some individual difference for the good bacteria in the probiotic to take effect. If you've only tried any probiotics for one week, then you do need to give it more time. I'm really glad that you've found PBInulin helpful, though Cherrie


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Well Primadophilus reuteri did WONDERS for me, not everything works for everyone and people will not know what works for them until they try, so telling people not to try something isn't the best advice to give since they could be passing on somthing that will actually help them...Bones, maybe it was just coincidence with the way you reacted to primadophilus because many including myself swear by it.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Im glad it worked for some of you! I do think its helping im very axious though since my accident that i am terrified to go out. Once i start going out and get time behind my belt with out getting sick i think it will be good. I am taking immodium and align and when i feel constipated I stop taking the immodium then i go. so its good.


----------

